# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه فرهنگیان:تعهد خدمت 8 ساله ساله وشرایط تحصیلی

## neutrino

به نام خدا
سلام دوستان 
اگر بخوام به هر روش ممکنی که میشه این تعهد رو کم کنم چه راه هایی هست ؟؟؟؟؟

آخه دانشگاه فرهنگیان درقبال بورسیه شما که شامل سربازی نرفتن وحقوق ماهانه طی تحصیل است ازشما تعهد خدمت دوبرابر زمان تحصیل میگیرد که برای کارشناسی 4 ساله میشه هشت سال .
آخر هم به شما حکم پایان تعهد میدهند که به منزله کارت پایان خدمت هستش اینطوری اگر قبل از 8 سال با پرداخت خسارت به آموزش و پرورش بخوای بری بیرون از کارت پایان خدمت هم خبری نیست 
اگر مدت تحصیل از چهار سال کمتر بشه تعهد هم کمتر میشه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Shah1n

> به نام خدا
> سلام دوستان 
> اگر بخوام به هر روش ممکنی که میشه این تعهد رو کم کنم چه راه هایی هست ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> آخه دانشگاه فرهنگیان درقبال بورسیه شما که شامل سربازی نرفتن وحقوق ماهانه طی تحصیل است ازشما تعهد خدمت دوبرابر زمان تحصیل میگیرد که برای کارشناسی 4 ساله میشه هشت سال .
> آخر هم به شما حکم پایان تعهد میدهند که به منزله کارت پایان خدمت هستش اینطوری اگر قبل از 8 سال با پرداخت خسارت به آموزش و پرورش بخوای بری بیرون از کارت پایان خدمت هم خبری نیست 
> اگر مدت تحصیل از چهار سال کمتر بشه تعهد هم کمتر میشه ؟؟؟؟


کمتر میشه ولی در نهایت حداقلش باید ۵ سال تعهد بدی و کمتر از ۵ سال نیست
در ضمن اگه تعهدو بخری نیازی یه سربازی نیست اما خیلی گرونه و کسی که میره فرهنگیان به خاطر شغله وگرنه رشته های بهتری دانشگاه های دیگه هست و پول سربازی هم خیلی کمتر از خرید تعهد فرهنگیانه
خرید تعهد به منزله انصراف از فرهنگیانه و اصلا ارزش نداره و ندیدم کسی بخره مگر اینکه قصد رفتن به یه کشور دیگه داشته باشه و یه پول قلمبه بهش رسیده باشه

----------


## neutrino

> کمتر میشه ولی در نهایت حداقلش باید ۵ سال تعهد بدی و کمتر از ۵ سال نیست
> در ضمن اگه تعهدو بخری نیازی یه سربازی نیست اما خیلی گرونه و کسی که میره فرهنگیان به خاطر شغله وگرنه رشته های بهتری دانشگاه های دیگه هست و پول سربازی هم خیلی کمتر از خرید تعهد فرهنگیانه
> خرید تعهد به منزله انصراف از فرهنگیانه و اصلا ارزش نداره و ندیدم کسی بخره مگر اینکه قصد رفتن به یه کشور دیگه داشته باشه و یه پول قلمبه بهش رسیده باشه


سلام 
راست میگی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  

 حالا چه راه هایی داره که تعهد رو کم کرد که گفتی تا پنج سال میشه کمش کرد ؟؟
2- من خودم از معاون مدرسه که پرسیدم گفت اگر قبل از 8 سال بخوای تعهد رو بخری سربازی هم خبری نیس.پس چه جوری میگی ((در ضمن اگه تعهدو بخری نیازی یه سربازی نیست))
البته به خرید تعهد فکر نمیکنم چون همون جر که گفتی هر کی میره فرهنگیان برا شغلش میره

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام 
> راست میگی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
>  حالا چه راه هایی داره که تعهد رو کم کرد که گفتی تا پنج سال میشه کمش کرد ؟؟
> 2- من خودم از معاون مدرسه که پرسیدم گفت اگر قبل از 8 سال بخوای تعهد رو بخری سربازی هم خبری نیس.پس چه جوری میگی ((در ضمن اگه تعهدو بخری نیازی یه سربازی نیست))
> البته به خرید تعهد فکر نمیکنم چون همون جر که گفتی هر کی میره فرهنگیان برا شغلش میره


من رجایی میخونم و قوانین این شکلیه
معاونتون اطلاعات قدیمیه وگرنه غلط نیست
راه های کم کردنش همون تموم کردن سریعه و هیچ راهی نداره
ولی تقریبا غیر ممکنه کسی بتونه دو سال و نیم تمومش کنه و حداقل زمان خوندنش 3 ساله ست که میشه ۶ سال تعهد
البته محل تعهدتو میتونی بعد یه مدت عوض کنی و بندازی شهر خودتون ولی خب دردسر داره و پارتی باشه خیلی سریعتره

----------

